# Anyone have experience with the Remind Insoles The Solution boot liner?



## ctk9 (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone purchase these or know someone that has? I'm looking to upgrade my boot's liners along with the insole it comes with to make my riding more enjoyable and my feet less achy after a long day.


----------



## ctk9 (Feb 3, 2011)

Fuck it, I bought these in 11-11.5, but they were slightly too big (Street shoe = 11, snowboard boot = 10.5). Ordered the 10-10.5 already. If anyone wants to know how these are let me know.


----------

